# Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2009)

Moinsen, 

in Anlehnung an den alten Harrissonfanthread, der wegen diverser Eskalationen ja leider zu gemacht wurde, eröffne ich diesen Thread für alle die sich mit den neuen Blanks und Spinnruten aus Neu Seeland beschäftigen.

Dieser Thread ist zum diskutieren, zum informieren, zum vorstellen einzelner Rutentypen und ihren Einsatzgebieten gedacht.

Er richtet sich zum einen an Leute die gerne handgefertigte Spinnruten fischen und zum anderen an alle, die sich mit neuester Rutenbautechnologie auseinandersetzen wollen.

Hier darf sich nach Herzenslust ausgetauscht werden und selbstverständlich sind auch Vorstellungen anderer Rutenhersteller gern gesehen.

Kurz um alle die von Zeit zu Zeit den bekloppten Affen auf der Schulter tragen, der ihnen einflüstert, das es im Rutenpark immer noch eine dringend zu besetzende Stelle gibt, können hier klönen und diskutieren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ich fange mal einfach an. Ich habe die Rute zwar schon mal vorgestellt, aber hier passt es besser rein:

Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich vom Boardie Slotti eine CTS EST in 9`und 45-90g zum Zandern bekommen. Die Rute fand ich vom ersten Moment an mehr als überzeugend. Sehr dünner Blank, sehr schnell, steif genug um super viel Ködergefühl zu vermitteln und im Drill weich genug, um wirklich sauber zu arbeiten.

Die wirklich tollen Grundeigenschaften der Rute warfen bei mir die Frage auf, ob dieser Blank nicht, in einer leichten Version optimal als Meerforellenspinnrute funktionieren muß. Als Slotti mir erzählte, dass dieser demnächst in einer leichten 3m-Version in Deutschland zu erhalten sei, begann das Spielchen mit dem Engel auf der linken und dem Teufel auf der rechten Schulter - kaufen oder nicht kaufen. Nach Gesprächen mit verschiedenen Rutenbauern und mit erfahrenen Boardis über die Kriterien die mir wichtig waren - Wertigkeit, Leichtigkeit, Ausgewogenheit, Balance und ein gut fischbares Köderspektrum von 10-20g - viel meine Entscheidung, die Rute bei Jörg Hellbrück aufbauen zu lassen. Jörg hat sich unendlich viel Zeit und Geduld für Gespräche, Änderungen und Small-Talk gelassen, das kannte ich in der Form bisher nicht. (http://www.rutenbau-hellbrueck.de)

Wie einige wissen, fische ich bereits eine Rainshadow XST1143F. Dieser Blank ist ebenfalls superleicht und megaschnell. Er wirft 10-20g wirklich toll und vermittelt durch seine Schnelligkeit und Leichtigkeit ein unheimlich intensives Ködergefühl. Allerdings hat er auch Defizite. Der XST-Blank ist recht eindeutig dreiteilig aufgebaut. Auf die sensible Spitze folgt ein etwas härterer Mittelteil und ein Handteil mit sehr viel Dampf. In Praxis bedeutet das, dass die Rute zwar zunächst sehr nachgiebig ist, um dann aber übermäßig viel Druck macht und wenig Platz zum Federn bleibt. Eine etwas ausgewogenere Aktion wäre wünschenswert, allerdings ist das Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Mein Wunsch war also, eine Rute zu bekommen, die das gleiche kann und dabei diese Schwächen nicht hat.

Heute ist sie gekommen! Superklasse, weil ich morgen zum Fischen will und Jörg es möglich gemacht hat, das ich die Rute schon letztes WE am Fisch testen konnte.
Ich komme nach Hause und da klingelt es schon. Vor mir die Nachbarin mit einem langen Paket und leicht mißtrauischen Blick, weil sie sich wohl gerade fragt, ob ich Bazookas oder sowas vertreibe. Ich stammel ein schnelles "Danke schön fürs Annehmen" und sehe zu, dass ich in die Küche komme um irgendetwas zu finden, um das Paket zu öffnen. Ich ziehe das blaue Futeral aus dem Rohr und bin natürlich aufgeregt. Ich ziehe sie ein Stückchen raus und freue mich schon. Als erstes sehe ich den Spitzenring und die die dezenten rot-metallischen Zierwicklungen. Eigentlich bin ich eher ein Freund des schlichten Aufbaus, aber Jörg sagte, dass das dazugehöre und somit habe ich mich entschlossen, die Zierwickelungen in dem Rot zu nehmen, welches auch an meiner Sephia/Fireblood vorkommt. Ich nehme die Rute aus dem Futeral. Auf die Feinheiten kommt es an. Die Steckverbindung des Spitzenteils ist mit einem kleinem Korkstopfen mit VA-Edelstahl-Köpfchen gesichert. Der Blank schimmert anthrazit, der Kork ist sauberst verarbeitet und die Bindungen sind perfekt. Gerade die Bindungen schaue ich mir genauestens an. Der Übergang zum Blank ist super lackiert, damit kein Salzwasser eindringen kann. Leider ist das bei meinen beiden CMW-Ruten nicht so, dass es bei denen schon zu leichten Korrosionen am Ringfuß kam. Die Ringe stehen selbstverständlich perfekt in der Flucht - ich habe eine durchgängige Einstegberingung gewählt um die Rute möglichst leicht zu halten.
EST meint "extrem slim taper" und so ist der Blank auch. Am Vorgriff liegt die Blankstärke deutlich unter der Dicke meines kleinen Fingers, das so etwas filigranes soviel Power haben kann, das habe ich nicht für möglich gehalten.

Ich flitze schnell hoch, um meine Sephia zu holen. Ein kurzer kritischer Blick auf die Zierwicklungen und ich bin begeistert. Die Farbe paßt perfekt zur Rolle. Ich schraube die Rolle an und sie balanciert die Rute 100%ig aus. Superklasse.

Natürlich tüdder ich kurz einen Blinker an und hänge diesen im Zaun ein um zumindest mal die Biegekurve zu testen. Die Rute zeigt eine harmonische Biegekurve bis ins erste Drittel des Handteils.


Ich habe die Rute dann am Wochenende gefischt und konnte sie schon am Freitag standesgemäß mit Silber einweihen. Leider war das nur eine Frühjahrs-43er, sodass ich über die Drilleigenschaften kaum etwas sagen kann, die Rute war nicht gefordert.

Die EST wirft in einem Bereich von 10-20g wirklich gut und überzeugend, wobei sie Reserve nach oben hat, evt. lassen sich auch 25g noch gut transportieren. Interessant ist die eigenwillige Charakteristik des Blanks. Dadurch das er einen geringen Enddurchmesser hat, lädt er sich bei schwereren Wurfgewichten stark auf und wirft fast von allein. Das konnte ich gut beobachten, als Steffen einen 15g-Gno mal locker auf 70m geworfen hat, ohne dabei besonders durchzuziehen oder viel Kraft einzusetzen. Ganz sicher ist die EST eine klasse Rute für die 18g-Spöketfraktion. Das Ködergefühl ist bis 12g (Boss) tiptop und sauber, darunter wird es etwas schwächer. Ab 14g-20g war die Rute richtig gut. Da wir viel Wind und Strom hatten konnte man gut erkennen, das meine XST, die von einem Freund gefischt wurde von den Bedingungen überfordert war, während die EST durch ihr stärkeres Spitzenteil mit dem Strom gut zurecht kam.
Die Übertragung der Köderbewegungen war excellent und ich freue mich schon auf bessere Bedingungen, wenn das noch deutlicher wird.

Die Rute hat durch ihren dünnen Durchmesser eine ziemliche Weichheit, die an die Interceptor erinnert ohne dabei so langsam und träge zu sein wie der Harrissonblank.

Zu den Drilleigenschaften kann ich wie gesagt bis jetzt nicht viel sagen, aber da ich jetzt demnächst zwei Wochen in DK bin, bin ich sicher, dass da noch was kommt.

Als kurzes Zwischenfazit zu diesem Zeitpunkt kann ich nur sagen, dass die Rute das Beste ist wa ich bisher in der Hand hatte. Eine geniale Rute für die leichte bis mittelschwere Fischerei, wo ich dennoch Vorteile bei der XST sehen würde, wenn man unter oder bis 10g fischt und die Bedingungen entsprechend sind.


Vielleicht hört es sich komisch an, aber es ist ein bißchen so, als wenn eine Ironfeather eine heiße Nacht mit einer Interceptor verbracht hätte und dabei etwas rausgekommen ist, was einer Aspire AX ähnlich sieht.


----------



## Tewi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

hallo uli,

erstmal ist ja cool das es wieder so einen fred gibt wo man sich mit anderen gleichgesinnten austauschen kann was den rutenbau und alles dazugehörige angeht.

auf unserem BMA treffen habe ich deine neue rute auch bewundern können und von da an war mir klar "sowas wirst du dir früher oder später auch mal gönnen"!

darauf hin habe ich mich mit gerrit unterhalten was rutenbau angeht und ihn gefragt was wie wo usw.

habe mich dann im internet ein wenig belesen wegen Blank´s und auch einige rutenbauer´s internetseiten besucht.

was kannst du mir für´s gufieren für nen Blank empfehlen?#c

bin viel am Rhein unterwegs und wenn´s sich einrichten läßt auch zur Mefo- und Hornizeit an der Küste!
Dank dir schonmal für deine Tip´s!#h


----------



## Slotti (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

da simmer dabei.....!!!!:vik:

Was mich interessieren würde, welche Boardies fischen denn mitlerweile schon eine CTS EST und welches Modell wofür ?  Mich interessieren auch Meinungen zu den etwas weniger verbreiteten LRS Blanks.

Also kommt aus euren Löchern und schreibt was dazu 

Hat auch den Vorteil der ein oder andere Interessent merkt das jemand ganz in seiner Nähe bereits eine solche Rute hat und er sie vielleicht mal begrabbeln oder auch fischen könnte ohne gleich aufs blaue viel Geld für eine Rute auszugeben die man nicht kennt.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ich habe die EST 10 Fuss 30 Gramm WG diese Woche fertig.
Erstmal bleibt es bei mir bei dieser 1 nen Rute.


----------



## Tewi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

hiho gerrit,

dann lass uns doch mal teilhaben an deiner "neuen" und stell mal ein paar Pic´s ein und erzähl uns mal was dazu!


----------



## Slotti (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Tewi schrieb:


> was kannst du mir für´s gufieren für nen Blank empfehlen?#c




Hi Tewi , ich bin zwar nicht Uli aber ich antworte dir einfach mal 

das ist halt immer extrem schwierig  zuerst die Frage welche Gummis und Köpfe setzt du hauptsächlich ein? 

Ich fische selbst eine EST 30-60 und eine 30-75 (vormals 45-90)

die 30-60 finde ich ideal bei 7-8cm Gummis und 7-10gr. Köpfen bis hin zu 10cm Low oder No Action Shads an 10gr. Köpfen darüber hinaus empfinde ich sie nicht mehr als ideal.

die 30-75 fische ich mit Kopytos, Salt Shaker , Miss Shad etc von 4-4,5 Zoll und 10-14gr.

beides im Fließgewässer !!

gefaulenzt geht bei beiden Ruten sicher noch etwas mehr doch bei lupfender Führung empfinde ich diese Gewichte als ideal und ich will extra nochmal betonen das dies meine eigene subjektive Meinung ist.

Deswegen wäre es für dich am allerbesten eine solche Rute im Vorfeld anzuschauen oder im Idealfall fischen zu können.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hi Tewi! Da müsste ich aber erstmal mit fischen.

Im Ernst spätestens Pfingsten ist sie natürlich dabei.
Was soll ich dazu sagen der Blank ist top für den Zweck und das Finish und die Verarbeitung hängt ja nur von mir ab.


----------



## Tewi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@slotti: ich fische eigentlich hauptsächlich Gummi´s in der 10cm
an 10g-20g köpfenKlasse.
da ich immer sehr lange am fischen bin ist der Blank bzw meine combo sehr wichtig was das gewicht angeht, deswegen setze ich mich mit dem thema auseinander.
und es hat sicherlich mehr vorteile sich eine rute aufbauen zulassen die auf jemanden abgestimmt ist als nen 0815stock von der stange....:q

@geriit: na da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf deine "neue Süsse" zum BMA treffen zu pfingsten!!!
hast sie denn schon aufgebaut oder biste gerade bei???;+


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@Tewi
Die Rute ist fertig gewickelt aber noch nicht lackiert.
Also nicht vorzeigbar für Fotos usw...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Tewi, in dem Bereich fische ich auch und ich finde die 30-75 top dafür. Wenn die Köpfe etwas schwerer werden, arbeitet die Rute etwas schlechter, aber wenn man dann faulenz, kommt die Rute immer noch gut rüber.


----------



## Jetblack (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Da trau ich mich angesichts der "Filigranos" ja fast nicht ..... ich hab hier eine noch (!) ungefischte SeaMaster Popper Pro, die ich mir hab bauen lassen, weil ich unbedingt die Option auf Multi als auch auf Stationäre haben wollte, - was ich nicht von der Stange gefunden habe. Vorgabe war ein Wurfgewicht von bis zu 250 gr. CTS war erst mal nicht zwingend gefordert.

Bei ersten Trockentests auf dem Sportplatz hat die Rute 130 gr Pilker sehr überzeugend auf über 90m gebracht. Wie es dann auf dem Wasser mit den voluminösen Poppern aussieht, oder beim Fischkontakt, darüber kann ich in 4 Wochen was sagen


----------



## Slotti (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@ Jetblack

das ist mal ein echter Exot  

ein paar Fotos und ein kleiner Bericht nach dem fischen wäre durchaus nett


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

http://www.ctsfishing.com/ ist übrigens die Adresse unter der man sich mal ein paar Sachen anschauen kann. Interessant, aber eher kosmetisch ist, dass man zwischen etlichen Farben und fast jeder Teilung wählen kann. http://www.ctsfishing.com/colors.htm


----------



## Fletscher (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Nabend,

ich hab mir einen CTS-LRS Blank bei CMW geholt, diesen habe ich nun fast fertig aufgebaut. Die dritte Lackierung der Ringe ist morgen dran und danach ist sie endlich fertig :vik:

Am Freitag gehts ne Woche an den Ebro und ich hoffe doch das ich sie dann gebührend entjungfern kann.

Ist mein erste handgemachte und das Bauen war wirklich nicht schwer, hab sie einfach und schlicht aufgebaut, dachte aber das es komplizierter sein würde.

Ich kann allen Unentschlossenen nur Mut machen, es ist wirklich keine Hexerei und macht dabei sogar noch Spaß!

War sicherlich nicht meine letzte handgemachte, freu mich schon extrem aufs Probefischen.

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Fletcher erzähl doch mal ein bißchen was über deine Zukünftige...


----------



## Slotti (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Fletscher schrieb:


> Ist mein erste handgemachte und das Bauen war wirklich nicht schwer, hab sie einfach und schlicht aufgebaut, dachte aber das es komplizierter sein würde.
> 
> Ich kann allen Unentschlossenen nur Mut machen, es ist wirklich keine Hexerei und macht dabei sogar noch Spaß!
> 
> ...




meine Worte 

wie du bereits erkannt hast , Suchtgefahr  die Kohlefaserstäbchen haben eine ziemliche Anziehungskraft.


----------



## Mefotom (16. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hallo CTS Fan´s,

meine 30-75 ist noch in Arbeit. So in 2 Wochen wird sie fertig sein.(Extremlangsambauer)

Durfte aber Slotti´s CTS schon 2x fischen.

Hat mir dann auf Anhieb gefallen, weitere Ruten der Marke sind nicht ausgeschlossen.:q

Grüße Thomas


----------



## KHof (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Moin!

Und meine 2,40m 45-90 gr ist schon eingeweiht!

Klaus


----------



## Fletscher (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Fletcher erzähl doch mal ein bißchen was über deine Zukünftige...



Derr Blank ist ein CTS-LRS Blank, LRS bedeutet Long Range Spin.
Das Wurfgewicht beträgt 15-60g und ich verwende die Rute hauptsächlich zum Spinfischen auf Zander, Hecht und Wels.

Ich wollte mir eigentlich den EST Blank holen, Christian hat mir dann aber wegen dem Einsatzgebiet zum LRS geraten. Mit der LRS hab ich mehr Reserven, da kann auch ruhig mal ein schöner Waller kommen 

Die Rute habe ich schlicht aufgebaut: Blank hab ich auf ca. 2,50m gekürzt, schöner Kork, Fuji Rollenhalter, Fuji SIC Ringe 5+1 und weinroter Garn.

Gruß
Fletscher

EDIT: Wurfgewicht korrigiert


----------



## Fletscher (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Nochwas, dem Rollenhalter hab ich wegen besseren Anfass-Gefühl anders herum montiert 

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## Jetblack (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@slotti,

Bilder gibt's schon - aber eben noch nicht vom Einsatz 

Die Wahl für eine Hybridgeringung war bewusst, obwohl 9+1 ggf. gegen die Stationäre spielt. Bei den Tests auf dem Fussballplatz war die Saltiga Z 6500 immer mindestens 15m unter der Avet JX (bei identischer Schnur).

Ob es an der Rolle liegt, oder an der Beringung, kann ich nach dem Vergleich mit meinen Mitanglern beantworten.


----------



## Slotti (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@ Fletscher

für die erste ist das aber #6#6

hast du den Blank oben und unten 10cm gekürzt oder asymetrisch?


@Jetblack

das ist mal ein derber Stock 

schaut gut aus ! darf ich fragen wer die gebaut hat?

|wavey:


----------



## Jetblack (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@slotti, den hat mir Karl Bartsch (http://www.rutenbau.eu/) gebaut


----------



## Fletscher (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ Fletscher
> 
> für die erste ist das aber #6#6
> 
> ...



Merci 

Genauer gesagt hat der Christian mir den Blank gekürzt, nur hinten.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Fletscher schrieb:


> Das Wurfgewicht beträgt *15-16g* und ich verwende die Rute hauptsächlich zum Spinfischen auf Zander, Hecht und Wels.
> 
> Mit der LRS hab ich mehr Reserven, da kann auch ruhig mal ein *schöner Waller* kommen



Wolltest du 150-160g schreiben???

lg Flo


----------



## Fletscher (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wolltest du 150-160g schreiben???
> 
> lg Flo



Nee, das optimale Wurfgewicht liegt bei dieser Rute wirklich zwischen 15 und 16g ! :q

Sorry Flo, hab mich verschrieben, das WG ist natürlich 15-60g.

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ich hatte neulich so eine Rute in der Hand, allerdings mies aufgebaut. Der Stock kam sehr spitzenbetont rüber. Ist das so?


----------



## Fletscher (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich so eine Rute in der Hand, allerdings mies aufgebaut. Der Stock kam sehr spitzenbetont rüber. Ist das so?



Ich hab Sie noch nicht gefischt, was genau meinst du denn mit Spitzenbetont? 
Ab der Mitte des Blanks ist Sie recht steif, die Spitze ist recht straff aber nicht steif.


* ich hab mal ne Frage zur Lackierung der Bindungen.*

Klebt Ihr seitlich neben den Bindungen immer mit Tesa oder ähnlichen ab? Das sieht bei euch immer so gerade aus, meine werden noch per Hand gepinselt und sehen entsprechend etwas krumm aus.

Geht das mit Tesa?

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## Blueplay76 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hallo CTS Fans,

bin an einer Reiserute interessiert und dabei auf die CTS "CLR" Cuba Libre gestoßen und nun auf der Suche nach Reviews und Meinungen. Habe schon Kontakt mit Margaux gehabt und auch Info´s von Ihm bekommen, ich würde aber gerne noch ein paar weitere Meinungen hören und lesen. Also wenn es da draußen jemanden gibt der was zu der Rute sagen kann, immer her damit. Würde ungern eine Rute "blind" kaufen. Gibt es die CTS Blank´s in Down Under eigentlich günstiger wie hier in Europe?

Gruß


----------



## Slotti (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Fletscher schrieb:


> * ich hab mal ne Frage zur Lackierung der Bindungen.*
> 
> Klebt Ihr seitlich neben den Bindungen immer mit Tesa oder ähnlichen ab? Das sieht bei euch immer so gerade aus, meine werden noch per Hand gepinselt und sehen entsprechend etwas krumm aus.
> 
> ...




Ich mach das je nach Lust und Laune, mal klebe ich ab (Tesa) mal ziehe ich die Ränder von Hand, mit etwas Übung werden die auch "frei Schnauze" ziemlich gerade, wichtig ist eine Auflage für die Pinselhand und dann an der richtigen Position nur noch den Blank langsam drehen.

#h


----------



## Fletscher (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Danke Slotti!

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## DRU (17. März 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Endlich mal ein Thread ganz nach meinem Gusto:k

Nachdem mir letzten Herbst meine alte geliebte Allzweck Spinne, ein Daiwa Super Samurai in 3 m 20-60 WG, im Spitzenteil gebrochen ist. Musste was neues her. Etwas perfekteres zum Gummifischen, aber am liebsten mit eine unter Last wunderschönen parabolischen Aktion, so dass der Spaß beim Drill der normalen Fische noch vorhanden seins sollte. Sprich sie sollte mich schon irgendwie an meine alte Daiwa erinnern, zumindest war das ja die Messlatte.

WickedWalleyes SSIII kannte ich da auch schon, sie gefiel mir grundsätzlich schon sehr gut, jedoch ist sie aufgrund des exorbitanten Preises von vorne rein durchs Raster gefallen. Erst wurde der Tackle Dealer vor Ort besucht, danach war mir klar, bevor ich 150 Taler ausgebe, setzte ich lieber noch was drauf|rolleyes.

Beim Thema GuFi Blank stößt man letztlich unumweigerlich im AB auf die VHF. Nachdem ich mich durch x Seiten geblättert hatte und ich gelesen hatte, dass "WW" hier in der Nähe schonmal ein Angebot zum Testfischen hatte, besuchten wir beide Pikepauly und fischten SS III, VHF, VT und ganz nebenbei noch Tactilus. Viel schlauer war ich danach nicht, zumindest noch nicht soweit um mich entscheiden zu können. Ich fand die VHF zwar ganz gut, aber so richtig gefunkt hatte es einfach nicht.

Ich bekam von "WW" denTipp mich mal mit Slotti in Verbindung zu setzten. 
PNs und Gespräche liessen die Hoffnung keimen, mit dem CTS-EST Blank endgültig fündig geworden zu sein. Ich erhielt die Telefonnummer von Jörg Hellbrück und hatte sehr informative Gespräche. Jedoch war ich mir bezüglich des WGs noch recht unsicher, die Länge jedoch stand fest, es sollte eine 9ft Flitsche werden. Lieber 30-60, von dem es noch kaum Erfahrungswerte gab, oder doch die mir empfohlene 45-90 (jetzt 30-70). Mir bot sich die Möglichkeit den empfohlenen Wunderstock ausgiebig zu testen. Ich merkte recht schnell, dass die 30-70iger perfekt in mein Köderrepertoire von  3", 4" & 5" Actionshads mit vornehmlich 10-18 Gramm, für die Fluss- und See Angelei passt.
Jedoch hat der Blank in meinen Augen auch noch nach oben Potential. Ich bin da offensichtlich nicht ganz so feinfühlig wie Slotti, aber ich Faulenze ja auch sehr gerne und wenns einen kleinen Gummiband Effekt gibt, dann stört mich das einfach noch nicht so sehr. Dementsprechend fische ich auch noch 6" Seashads und Shaker an 14 Gramm Köpfen sehr gerne mit dem Stöckchen, 7" Fin S gehen gefaulenzt auch noch bis an 28 Gramm Köpfen.
Aber der Idealbereich liegt letztlich sicher bei  14 Gramm Jigs und 4" - 5" Shads. Am meisten beeindrucken mich jedoch an dem Blank, dass die Aktion unter Vollast bis zum Ende des Handteils bzw dem Griff reicht, so etwas habe ich zuvor noch nie gesehen, darüber hinaus wirft der Blank fast von alleine. Er besitzt einen unglaublich Katapulteffekt, der es einem ermöglicht mit wenig Kraft unglaublich präziese und bei Bedarf extrem weit zu werfen. Diese Wurfgefühl ist schon sehr speziell und macht einen riesen Spaß, selbst ein 3 " Kopyto am 7 Gramm Kopf kann man noch gut werfen, was sich maximal noch gut werfen lässt habe ich noch nicht erprobt. Darüberhinaus spürt man im Drill seinen Gegenüber schön direkt, das Ködergefühl beim jiggen empfinde ich ebenso als sehr ideal.

Ich bin schwer :l.

Nachdem Testfischen war klar, dass mir der Meister aus dem Saarland solch ein feines Taktstöckchen aufbauen wird. Und ich bin jedesmal begeistert, wenn ich diese absolute perfekte Verabreitung in meinen Händen halte und die GuFis hier in Bremen zum Baden geschickt werden, um ein paar Stachelritter zu verführen. 


Mittlererweile kann ich mich bei Uli bedanken, dass ich neben dem hiesigen Twistervirus noch den Mefo Virus inne habe. Ich durfte die CTS Mefo Waffe ja auch schon kurz ausprobieren. Das tolle daran ist, dass man es sofort spürt eine CTS-EST zu fischen, hmmm dieses Werfen. 
Es steht so gut wie fest, wenn ein paar Groschen überbleiben wirds wohl auf die kleinere und doch längere Schwester meines jetzigen Babys hinauslaufen:g. Wer weis was sonst noch alles passieren wird.


----------



## Jetblack (23. April 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

So, hier eine Minimal-Kritik zu meinem CTS Bomber .... Minimal deswegen, weil ich nur einen fisch damit gefangen habe 

Die Rute mir der Hybridberingung ausstatten zu lassen - war zumindest beim Poppern - ein Fehler. Poppern mit der ner Multi ohne Schnurführung geht gar nicht!!!
Dennoch wirft die Rute auch mit der "falschen" Beringung genausoweit wie eine japanische Fisherman Giant (zum mehr als doppelten Preis). 

Das Ding ist echt STRAFF - beim Wurf hatte ich oft das Gefühl, dass die Rute bei 120gr. Poppern nicht ordentlich auflädt - bei 160 gr ging's dann so 
Auch beim einzigen Drill  ...hatte der kleine Fisch nichts zu lachen - die Rute war nicht annähernd im Grenzbereich.


----------



## DRU (23. April 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Petri zum dicken GT, oder irre ich da grade??? Die haben doch ne mords Power:m


----------



## Jetblack (23. April 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@DRU - GT stimmt schon ... und Power hatte der auch ordentlich! Da ich aber noch nie vorher einen an einer Spinrute gefangen hab, war ich wirklich verblüfft über deren Temperament. Der hat einen tollen Kampf geliefert - und war dennoch nicht annähern in der Lage, die Rute wirklich zu fordern. Vermutlich hab ich einfach in "überfroher" Erwartung einen ein bis zwei Nummern zu derben Blank geordert 

Wenn ich jemals wieder in den Genuss komme dort zu angeln - werd ich mal testen, was der Stecken beim Trolling auf Segelfische und Wahoos so hermacht.

Bitte nicht missverstehen: Die Rute ist super-genial und wunderschön gebaut, nur lag meine Aufgabenstellung an den Rutenbauer wohl etwas abseits von dem, was in diesem Fall sinnvoll gewesen wäre!

Was den Blank von CTS angeht ... -> HAMMER!!1, trotz von mir nicht besonders geliebter Mittenteilung.


----------



## serge7 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr kurz vor der Schonzeit meine CTS 30-75 von JH aufgebaut per Kurier geschickt bekam konnte ich leider nur noch selten los und fing nur noch einige kleinere Zander. Keine Herausforderung für die Rute und nicht zu bewerten.

Heute stiegen dann zu Beginn der neuen Saison u.a. zwei schöne Fische ein: Ein 73er Zander und ein 71er Hecht. Und da konnte die Rute mal zeigen was sie drauf hat...

Ich muß sagen der Zander hat sich sagenhaft verkauft, der Drill an der leichten Rute war ein Hochgenuss! Den Hecht musste ich von einem Hinderniss fernhalten und hielt deshalb voll dagegen, man wundert sich was in der Rute da noch für Reserven stecken, der Räuber hatte keine Chance, der Drill machte ebenfalls unheimlich viel spaß. 

Wie soll ich das Gefühl einmal beschreiben: Man hat den Eindruck, daß man bei einem Fisch der gehobenen Mittelklasse einen ebenbürtigen Gegner hat an der Rute, wenn es sein muß kann man aber den Druck noch einmal erhöhen.

Über die sehr guten Ruten-Eigenschaften fürs Gufiangeln wurde ja bereits hinlänglich und richtig gepostet...

Fazit: Erste Sahne auch mit Fisch dran!#6


----------



## DRU (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Du hast vollkommen Recht Serge, es ist wirklich schwierig die Dilleigenschaften des Estees Blanks in Worte zu fassen. Unheimlich direkt zum Fisch und trotzdem mit unheimlichen Reserven versehen.........einfach genial :vik:
und meiner meinung nach absolut + 20 Pfund Esox tauglich 
Lassen wir uns diesen Sommer zur Not einfach eines besseren belehren#h


----------



## Slotti (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@ serge7 #6 und Petri 

Ich habe am Montag auch einen 70er Teich Esox erwischt, der gute hat ca 5m vorm Rand auf einen Wobbler gebissen, die Bremse war fast ganz zu und wurde erst kurz nach dem Biss etwas geöffnet.

Trotz der kurzen Distanz hatte ich keine Angst das der Fisch ausschlitzt das hat die EST einfach weggepuffert 

Macht einfach Spass der Blank.


----------



## serge7 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Petri Dank.

Heute kamen nochmal 3 Zander und ein Barsch. Ich hatte sogar teilweise das Gefühl, daß die Rute Zuviel Rückmeldung gibt wenn es sowas geben kann....

Aber es gibt sicherlich nicht zuviel Rückmeldung sondern zu wenig Sensibilität beim Angler. Man muß mit dem Teil auf jeden Fall ein bisschen üben um sie voll ausnutzen zu können. Der Stock hat schon ein riesiges Potenzial...


----------



## serge7 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Schönet Dingen Jens. Glückwunsch und Willkommen im Club!

Man sieht auch sehr schön, daß Dir die Skelli optisch doch ganz gut gefallen hatte...da muß die CTS natürlich ähnlich aussehen...

Ich steh ja mehr auf Kork.|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ich habe mit meiner leichten CTS mehrere Mefos über 60 drillen dürfen und das war derartig wunderbar entspannt. Jetzt am WE gab es mit der 30-75g Zander und einen Großfriedfischdrill - Karpfen oder Graser - der es in sich hatte. Die Bremse war fast zu und sirrte im schönsten Ton. Das ganze hat sich im ablaufenden Elbstrom abgespielt und die Rute war richtig schön krumm. Wer dem Stock die Eignung für Großhechte abspricht kann entweder nicht drillen oder hat schlicht keine Ahnung.


----------



## weserwaller (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Und noch eine 
*CTS CATFISH PRO* 
2,70 m 75-150 WG 
Fuji MNSG 30-12


----------



## Slotti (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@ weserwaller

wer hat denn die Rute gebaut? CH-Rutenbau?


----------



## weserwaller (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ weserwaller
> 
> wer hat denn die Rute gebaut? CH-Rutenbau?



VOLLTREFFER :m
Wie kommste drauf? Habe ihm den Blank geschickt und er hat da eine wunderbare Rute von gemacht ! 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Slotti (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

an den Bindungen und Ringfüßen erkannt 

Ich kenne den Blank, viel Spass damit !!


----------



## weserwaller (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hat er sehr gut gemacht, der Blank ist Spitze gibt in der Klasse nichts besseres, sehr änlich einem Katapult Light Blank nur im Handteil wesentlich mehr Dampf .


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

was wiegt denn die Rute aufgebaut?


----------



## weserwaller (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

283gr Digitalwaage und liegt mit 6000er Twinpower FC excellent in der Hand .


----------



## weserwaller (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Da Bilder für gewöhnlich mehr sagen wie 1000 Worte bitte sehr 

CTS EST


----------



## Stealth2 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hallo Zusammen,

kann jemand etwas über den CTS Est Blank in 2,1m mit einem WG von 5-30gr sagen?


----------



## troutmaster69 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Moin moin, ich habe eine Frage an alle CST Kenner!
Ich habe mir einen CTS-SC964-2 9,6ft CTS Blank Elite LR bei CMW geordert. Ich möchte das Teil selbst aufbauen und zum Zanderfischen (Jiggen, Faullenzen -30g) nutzen und genau nach diesen (meinen) Kriterien habe ich das gute Stück ausgesucht. Allerdings habe ich, nachdem ich etwas mehr infos über meinen neuen Blank gefunden habe, gesehen das es Abweichungen zum Orginal-Katalog gab. CMW gab an, dass das Wg bei 15-65g und bei CTS nur -45g angegeben ist.
Hat jemand von Euch erfahrung mit dem Blank?


----------



## Slotti (1. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ach Troutmaster, dich hatte ich ganz vergessen, wollte dir gestern noch auf deine PN antworten.

Leider habe ich mit den Elite LR bis auf das befingern eines einzigen Blanks keinerlei erfahrung und kann dir deswegen nichts brauchbares dazu sagen.

#h


----------



## troutmaster69 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@Slotti
Schade, dann werde ich evtl. den 1. Bericht über den Blank bzw. die fertige Rute (ca. 1/2 Jahr ) machen.
Behalten werde ich das Teil auf jeden Fall, wenn sie nicht schnell genug ist setze ich sie zum Mefofischen ein |rolleyes

@All
Ist es eigendlich eine gravierende Frage des Gewichts ob mann 1-, 2- oder 3Steg-Rutenringe verwendet und was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste auf dem Markt?


Gruß, Janni


----------



## Buhnenfischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

hi,
so nun habe ich mir auch eine cts bestellt.in 2 wochen ist sie fertig, und freu mich schon riesig.konnt ja gestern den blank bei meinem rutenbauer schon mal in der hand halten.ist echt ein geiler stecken.

gruß jörg


----------



## Jetblack (7. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

So, die nächste CTS ist bestellt 

Ich hatte gestern die Möglichkeit ca. zwei Dutzend unterschiedliche CTS Blanks in die Hand zu nehmen. Wenn ich nicht so mannhaft gewesen wäre, hätte das zu einem totalen finanziellen Fiasko führen können. Man, hat diese Firma tolle Blanks - auch für Angelarten, die ich grade nicht aktiv betreibe. 

Aber die nächste Rute ist schon am entstehen in meiner mentalen Rutenwerkstatt.... eine Seamaster Pro Jig muss auch noch irgendwann her  ......


----------



## troutmaster69 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

So, ich bin eben, mit Hr. Hellbrück, den Aufbau meiner neuen CTS Elite 9`6ft durchgegangen.











In 4 Wochen werde ich stolzer Besizter einer Handmade Rute der Extraklasse sein... :k :k :k ...ich bin jetzt schon aufgeregt!!!

MfG, troutmaster


----------



## weserwaller (7. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Jetblack schrieb:


> So, die nächste CTS ist bestellt


die Rutenbauer müssten den Hinweis geben das die Ruten einen gewissen Suchtfaktor beherbergen, ich warte auch jeden Tag auf den Postbooten. |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ich muß ja zugeben das die 9'-Rutzen zwar schön sind, mich aber nie begeistern konnten. Da bin ich mit der VHF einfach mehr zufrieden.

Aber seit letzter Woche habe ich eine 8' - 75g fürs Bootsangeln, und das ist eine richtig geile Rute! Finde ich vom Gefühl her noch mal deutlich besser als die längere Variante, sehr taktil, leicht, gut ausbalanciert - einfach eine Top-Rute! #6


----------



## DRU (7. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Jetzt ist Stefan auch infisziert:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ja, die 8'-EST ist ähnlich "gut" wie die 9'-VHF - die wiederum finde ich in 8' nicht gut. #6

Aber alles wie immer eine Sache der persönlichn Vorlieben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> VHF in 8' ? Gibts die? #c



bei mads-rutenbau:
VHF 7ft 2,10m 5-20g
VHF 7ft6 2,30m 5-30g
Airport 7ft 2,10m 5-30g

den gabs auch mal:
VHF 8ft 2,40m 15-45g

Ich teile persönlich die (persönliche) Einschätzung von Stefan, das VHF in 8ft oder weniger bisher wenig überzeugend war.


----------



## OnTheMove (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hi, 

dann will ich auch mal ein Paar bilder von meiner CTS einstellen.

es ist eine CTS-EST 2,40m 15-45g Wg und halt komplett ich Blau, Weiß, Schwarz und Silber gehalten.

War mein dritter und sicher nicht mein letzter selbst aufbau. Die rute macht Tierisch spaß. Selbst zum Drop schot Fischen miit kleinen Hellgies musste ich sie auch schon misbrauchen, und bekam von der Rute ein 1a Feedback zurück. Auch als ein Wels mit einiges über dem Meter den Helgie Inhaliert hat hatte ich wenig probleme. (Leider die schnur mehr mit einem Metallpfosten der im weg stand).

grüße Markus


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> So, ich bin eben, mit Hr. Hellbrück, den Aufbau meiner neuen CTS Elite 9`6ft durchgegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal, ist das ein Veloxblank oder ein Elite LR? Ist ja preislich ein ganz schöner Unterschied.;+;+;+


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@ On The Move

Ist das die die auch im Rutenbauforum zu sehen ist??#h


----------



## OnTheMove (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Jupp, das ist mein "Weiser Engel" *g*

Hab halt heute den Thread zufällig gefunden, und dachte, das ich ja mal nen bild reinsetzten kann.

grüße Markus


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Sehr schönes Teil.
Hat in der Farbe ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit den Abu`s.
Glaub Suisho heissen die|kopfkrat.


----------



## OnTheMove (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Danke, hab ich gestern auch schonmal gehört. Ich glaub ich muss mir das Abu Teil mal angucken. Habs noch nie gesehen.

grüße Markus


----------



## troutmaster69 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sag mal, ist das ein Veloxblank oder ein Elite LR? Ist ja preislich ein ganz schöner Unterschied.;+;+;+



Kommt mir ehrlich gesagt auch etwas komisch vor #c

Ich habe mal auf der CTS-Seite geschaut und den Blank (CS964-2) mit den Angaben 15-45g WG gefunden und bei CMW nachgehakt. Dort sagte man mir ,dass das WG nach eigenem Ermessen ermittelt wird.

Ist das so üblich?

Grüße, Joannis


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@Troutmaster 69

Das ist bei CMW so üblich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Wegen dem Wurfgewicht würde ich mmir weniger Gedanken machen, das ist schon manchmal sehr willkürlich angegeben.

Interessant ist halt das die Velox-Blanks ja angeblich nach Vorgaben von CMW gebaut sein sollen, das was Du da hast ist ein Serienblank. Also stimmt wohl die Aussage "Custommade Blanks von CTS, die nach unseren Vorstellungen gefertigt werden" nicht so ganz, oder CTS labelt seine Blanks falsch...


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Da werden sie wohl die Etiketten vertauscht haben.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Scheint mir auch die logischste Erklärung.


----------



## troutmaster69 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Entschuldigt mich aber ich bin ja eher ein Neuling, was den Rutenbau angeht |kopfkrat

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass CMW die Blanks (dann VELOX genannt) bei CTS ordert und ist es dann logischerweise der "teurere" Blank?

Grüße, Joannis


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@OntheMove

Glückwunsch zur Neuen.
Glaube Dir gerne das der Stecken sich genial fischen lässt.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@Troutmaster

Wenn die Etiketten nicht vom Werk vertauscht wurden, was ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte, hat Christian Weckesser einen Standardblank von CTS als eine Spezialanfertigung extra für sein Haus ausgegeben.
Das eigentlich Peinliche ist, dass Du ihn quasi erwischt hast.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Grade direkt nochmal reingeschaut, da steht im Shop in der Tat "[CMW] Velox Spin" und "[CMW] Velox Travel",
gleicherart wie "[CMW] Blank Notung" u.a., und die anderen CTS sind als "[CTS] EST Blank" , "[CTS] LRS Blank" usw. bezeichnet, deutlich mit dem farbigen Symbol unterschieden. Ein "[CTS] Elite LR" taucht aber nicht auf.


----------



## troutmaster69 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Guckst du hier...
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...0&CatId=318&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
...mein Teil fehlt jetzt natürlich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ups, mein Fehler, die Sonderposten sind nicht alle bei den normalen Spinblanks drin. |rolleyes
Das ist so natürlich noch pikanter.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Wenn sich jemand mal die Mühe macht die CTS-Original Liste mit den Angaben von Christian zu vergleichen könnte man das wohl rauskriegen.
Ist nur die Frage was es nützt??


----------



## troutmaster69 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage was es nützt??



Ich wollte eigendlich nur Klarheit, was für einen Blank ich nun geschenkt bekommen habe und für welchen Zielfisch ich ihn aufbauen lasse!

Weil, wie vorhin schon geschrieben, die Angaben aus dem CTS-Kattalog (15-45g) und die vom CMW (10-65g) weichen *leicht* voneinander ab.

Ich werde morgen mal Hr. Weckesser anrufen, dann bin ich schlauer |licht

Grüße, Joannis


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@Martin
Weiss ich auch nicht genau.
Aber CMW wird ja wohl deswegen angesprochen werden, wenn ich das Posting vor Deinem Recht verstehe.

@Troutmaster 69 
Ich würde mich an der WG-Angabe von CMW orientieren.
Christian ist da sehr gewissenhaft und bei CTS gibt es auch eine gewisse Tendenz das WG etwas höher anzugeben. Was aber evtl. auch am Importeur nach DE liegt.


----------



## troutmaster69 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Lass uns dann mal wissen, was Hr. Weckesser zu der Geschichte erzählt hat.




...das mache ich, ich bin selbst schon gespannt!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Soweit ich weiss ist er im Moment im Urlaub...


----------



## troutmaster69 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Moin moin, 
Hr. Weckesser war leider nicht im Haus aber eine sehr kompetente Frau hat mir erklärt das es sich 100%ig um einen, extra für CMW hergestellt, VELOX-Blank handelt. So ergeben sich auch die Abweichungen beim WG!

Aber was es mit den CTS-Aufkleber auf sich hat konnte Sie mir leider nicht erklären |kopfkrat

Grüße, Joannis


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Dann ist ja alles gut...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Alles geklärt.
Gut so.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Hr. Weckesser war leider nicht im Haus aber eine sehr kompetente Frau hat mir erklärt das es sich 100%ig um einen, extra für CMW hergestellt, VELOX-Blank handelt. So ergeben sich auch die Abweichungen beim WG!
> 
> Aber was es mit den CTS-Aufkleber auf sich hat konnte Sie mir leider nicht erklären |kopfkrat
> ...



Was soll sie auch anderes sagen, die sehr kompetente Frau. Dann hat wohl irgendein Spaßvogel im Lager den Aufkleber darauf gemacht.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ein unterqualifizierter Schafhirte wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@Martin
Wenn Du mich fragst, halte ich das eigentlich für undenkbar.
Aber irgendwie macht dieser Aufkleber einen ganz komischen Eindruck.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (17. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber seit letzter Woche habe ich eine 8' - 75g fürs Bootsangeln, und das ist eine richtig geile Rute! Finde ich vom Gefühl her noch mal deutlich besser als die längere Variante, sehr taktil, leicht, gut ausbalanciert - einfach eine Top-Rute! #6



Hi,

diese Rute interessiert mich auch, allerdings für den Einsatz in Norwegen und als Baitcaster-Aufbau. Ich würde damit gerne 8cm Kopytos an 20gr. Köpfen fischen. Meinst du das passt? Alternativ gibt es ja auch noch die 45/90....
Und wie sieht es mit dem Rückgrat aus? Ich bräuchte eine Rute die schon ein bisschen mehr Lifting-Power als meine alte Sportex Kevpike oder meine MajorCraft Flip hat.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ich würde sagen das passt, eventuell könnte Dir die Rute angesichts der zu erwartenden Fische aber zu leicht ausfallen, weiss ja nicht wie Du die Ruten da gerne hast. Ich habe allerdings noch keine größeren Fische mit der EST gefangen, zur realen Drillpower kann ich daher wenig sagen. Von meiner bisherigen Einschätzung her würde ich sagen das da viel Power aus dem unteren Blankrbereich kommt, aber da habe ich wie schon gesagt noch keine reale Erfahrung, hatte die Rute erst 2 mal am Wasser.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Danke für den guten Hinweis.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass dann eher die stärkere passen sollte. Als erwartende Fische gehe ich von Pollacks bis 8kg und Dorsche von 10kg aus. Gezielt auf größere Fische würde ich mit der Rute nicht fischen. Bei Dorschen von 6kg und einer starken Strömung hatte ich bei meinen bisherigen Kombos zwar noch keine Probleme, aber die gefühlte Grenze war mir doch ein wenig zu nah.


----------



## weserwaller (23. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Und weil es so schön ist.....

CTS EST 90 270cm
Alps Triangular
Abschlussbirne 28gr.
Griff in klassischer Bauweise
Fuji MNSG 25/20/16/12/12/10/10
Wicklingen und Unterwicklungen in schwrz mit blauen Zierrand
Hakenöse
Edelstal am Überschub und Windingcheck vorm Kork  

Gruß Steffen


----------



## weserwaller (23. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

nicht selbst gebaut wird hoffe ich genau so gut wie meine anderen CTS


----------



## weserwaller (23. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Nätürlich habe ich den Blank schon gefischt nur meine noch nicht und jeder Aufbau verhält sich anders wenn auch nicht viel aber unterschiede bestehen mit der 120 EST der 150 TAS und der 180 HFT bin ich sehr zufrieden mehr sogar noch ist wie für mich gemacht.


----------



## drehteufel (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Nätürlich habe ich den Blank schon gefischt nur meine noch nicht und jeder Aufbau verhält sich anders wenn auch nicht viel aber unterschiede bestehen mit der 120 EST der 150 TAS und der 180 HFT bin ich sehr zufrieden mehr sogar noch ist wie für mich gemacht.


 
Wofür willst Du die 90er einsetzen?


----------



## weserwaller (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Wofür willst Du die 90er einsetzen?


 
Die Frage kommt mir jetzt ziemlich daher gegriffen an aber gerne.

Die TAS und die HFT sind Wallerspinruten. 

Die 120 EST nutze ich fürs schwere Hecht bzw. leichte Wallerfischen.

Die 90 EST soll ab nun meine neue Gummirute sein.


----------



## drehteufel (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Die Frage kommt mir jetzt ziemlich daher gegriffen an aber gerne.
> 
> Die TAS und die HFT sind Wallerspinruten.
> 
> ...


Sorry, sollte nicht so rumkommen. #h
Ich hatte in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn vorausgesetzt, dass sie für Gummis sein soll. Welche Gummis (Größe) mit welchen Köpfen (Gewicht) fischst Du damit?


----------



## weserwaller (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ich will sie Hauptsächlich in der Weser fischen mit Gummis von 8 - 16 cm und köpfen - etwa max.35gr. Habe zuvor eine Probegefischt mit Einstegringen und ohne Unterwichlungen meine kommt viel straffer rüber und ich denke sie wird ihre Arbeit sehr gut machen.
Heute Abend mal losgehen wenn ich es noch schaffen sollte.

Fischt du auch CTS falls ja Welche ?


----------



## drehteufel (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Fischt du auch CTS falls ja Welche ?


 
Ja, das tue ich, habe die EST in 9' mit 30-60g. Nach intensiverem Einsatz muss ich mir eingestehen, dass sie für meine Zwecke etwas zu weich ist, fische damit 4" Kopytos mit 10-14g-Köpfen im Stillwasser und dafür wollte ich sie auch ursprünglich haben.
Wurfverhalten, Bisserkennung und Drillverhalten sind senstionell, das macht richtig Spaß. Köderkontrolle wäre mit einer härteren Rute besser, da habe ich mich "vergriffen", wenn man so will.
Werde die 60er wohl zu meiner "Sommerrute" für die 8cm-Gummis mit den passenden Köpfen machen.
Nun steht eine Neuanschaffung an, bin nur noch nicht sicher, ob 75g oder 90g EST. Soll aber dieses Mal die 8'-Variante werden.


----------



## weserwaller (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, hätte mir auch sonst nicht in kürzester Zeit 4 Stück aufbauen lassen die 75 habe ich auch bereits zwei Tage fischen dürfen wäre nicht übedingt leichter nur mit der 90 habe ich nach oben hin noch ein wenig mehr Reserven.
Zumal ja neben der Ködergewicht auch Faktoren wie z.B. der Strömungdruck eine nicht zu verachtende Rolle spielen.
Nur sowas muss man selbst gefischt haben, am besten noch an seinem Hausgewässer oder einen zumindest annährend ähnlichen Gewässer.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DRU (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Schönes Ding Steffen :m

Vielleicht komme ich diesen Herbst noch mal in Deine Ecke, wäre schon heiss drauf mal mit der 90iger GuFis zu baden.


----------



## weserwaller (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

bin ich auch schon gespannt drauf nur werde heute wohl doch noch nicht schaffen (renne ganze Zeit zwischen Schreibtisch und Werkstatt hin und her) mal sehen diese Woche wird sich wohl noch eine Gelegenheit dazu ergeben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Habe zuvor eine Probegefischt mit Einstegringen und ohne Unterwichlungen meine kommt viel straffer rüber und ich denke sie wird ihre Arbeit sehr gut machen.


Die Aussage finde ich sehr interessant, zumal Du auch noch kurze nicht so hochstehende Ringe daran hast. Ist das richtig interpretiert, dass der Köderkontakt und die Wahrnehmung der Köderbewegungen mit dieser Rute besser bei Dir ankommt als bei der probegefischten? 
Und dass sogar mit Unterwicklungen, oder sind vorne auf der Spitze keine darunter?


----------



## weserwaller (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Aussage finde ich sehr interessant, zumal....... Und dass sogar mit Unterwicklungen, oder sind vorne auf der Spitze keine darunter?



Da kann ich noch garnichts zu sagen, da ich noch keine Zeit gefunden habe ans Wasser zu gehen.
und möchte nun auch keine wilden Spekulationen oder Theorien darüber austüfteln da am Ende zählt wie sich sich am Wasser verhält.
Die Rute ist komplett unterwickelt.

Die Rute, welche ich gefischt habe, war auch nur 5+1 beringt nicht wie meine 6+1 !

Der Kern meiner Aussage war lediglich der, dass meine straffer rüberkommt nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.



AngelDet schrieb:


> ....... Du auch noch kurze nicht so hochstehende Ringe daran hast. Ist das richtig interpretiert, dass der Köderkontakt und die Wahrnehmung der Köderbewegungen mit dieser Rute besser bei Dir ankommt als bei der probegefischten?......



Der Vorteil bei dem MNSG ist das der Abstand zum Blank nicht so groß ist wie etwa bei SVSG Ringen deshalb habe ich an allen Aufbauten MNSG auch wenn sie schwerer sind.

Dazu kommt das man durch den geringen Abstand zum Blank fast den Effekt wie bei Lowridern hat jedoch ohne die Nachteile bei dickeren Geflecht Schnüren.

Bei meiner 120 ist der Köderkontakt phänomenal bei exakt gleicher Aufbauweise wie bei der 90 mal abgesehen vom Griff und der Größe des Startring's


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Da kann ich noch garnichts zu sagen, da ich noch keine Zeit gefunden habe ans Wasser zu gehen.
> Die Rute ist komplett unterwickelt.


Merci!
Dann bin ich mal gespannt was noch kommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Wie geil ist die denn, wie leicht? 

Weißt ja, der heftig-steife Rutenbereich ist gut abgedeckt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ach, Du bist der Angelrute des Nachbaranglers verfallen, oder sowas. 

Ich hab letztens gesehen, dass es eine 5-25g gibt, allerdings lang.

Moment ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Blank-CTS-EST-Se...ash=item35a343f923&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

Auch die lange vermißte VT in BP-Dimensionen hat sich da jemand machen lassen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Blank-Harrison-V...ash=item3a50822178&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## weserwaller (25. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Schade und war bislang ein schöner Thread, der nun den Anschein nach ähnlich wie auch der BP Fanthread sowie auch der High End Handmade Spinruten Thread nun auch systematisch durch Endlosspiralfragen und dem theorieorientierten Wissen nun abgewürgt wird, womit er so um die die Basis des objektiven Erfahrungsaustausches beraubt wird.
Ähnlich wie mir ging es wohl auch Goethes Zauberlehrling der sagte: „Die ich rief, die Geister, werd’ ich nun nicht los.“ Es ist zwar schade für die User welche durch praktische Erfahrungen anderer User, sich ein Bild machen konnten, über das Verhalten einzelner Ruten in bestimmten Aufbauarten bzw. der Vor- und Nachteile der selbigen.
Nur wenn es nicht mehr Möglich ist, seine Meinung zu posten oder gar unverbindliche Aussagen von den selbsternannten Zeugen Jehovas zerstückelt und durchfragt werden, in der Hoffnung darauf Angriffspunkte für Wortverfälschungen zu finden macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Konsequenz des Ganzen für mich, wird sein, dass ich keine Erfahrungen, Bilder oder der Gleichen mehr hier posten werde.
Viele User haben in der Vergangenheit den Weg der PN genutzt was ich auch für sehr Vorteilhaft finde.
Es geht nicht darum nicht die Meinung andere User nicht zu akzeptieren, allein der Motivation wegen aus der diese Fragen entstanden sind ist Anlass genug sich hier zu verabschieden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Jetblack (25. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@weserwaller ...locker bleiben 

Meine nächste CTS ist in Arbeit (beauftragt, meine eigenen Versuche sahen immer besch..... aus") , und die ist ....mit Sicherheit SEHR verschieden, von dem, was hier sonst besprochen wird - somit schliesst sich auch die Voll-Theoretisierung nahezu komplett aus.

Das wird eine Rute für eine kleine Multi, Vorgabe: 6-8 kg Bremsleistung muss die abkönnen, Länge um die 240cm, Griffteilung, Fuji IGHNSG Ringe. Dazu wird ein Baymaster Blank ziemlich ungewöhnlich zersägt.

Ich bin gespannt, und werde dan nwieder Bilder einstellen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, und werde dan nwieder Bilder einstellen...



Darauf bin ich gespannt, hört sich nach einer nicht ganz alltäglichen Rute an! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> was is denn los? Verstehe deinen Unmut gerade überhauot nicht?


Versteh ich auch nicht, selbst wenn ich der Stein des Anstoßes sein sollte. 

Es ist momentan sehr interessant und nicht eindeutig festzumachen, welche Faktoren des Rutenaufbaus welchen Einfluss auf die Taktilität und Sensibilität bei Spinnruten haben, vor allem eben nicht, in welchem Maße (Anteil).

Was ist daran falsch, nachzufragen, wenn jemand über unterschiedliche Empfindungen mit direkt vergleichbaren Ruten berichtet? #c


----------



## Jetblack (25. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



> welche Faktoren des Rutenaufbaus welchen Einfluss auf die Taktilität und Sensibilität



Diese Frage wird vermutlich mit endlichen Aufbauvarianten nicht zu beantworten sein. Selbst wenn der Hersteller es schafft, ein Blankkonzept komplett homogen in Serie zu produzieren (was wohl bisher kaum der Fall ist), dann wird der Aufbau in Abhängigkeit der verwendeten Anzahl und der Art der Ringe, und des für die Ringe verwendeten Material IMMER ein Abweichung im Endergebnis bewirken.

Eine beringte Rute biegt sich eben anders als ein unberingter Blank!

Wenn sich hier 10-15 Leute, die in der Mehrheit Custom-Mades angeln, sich über einen Blank Hersteller äussern, dann ist das keine statistisch relevante Menge sondern drückt eher eine "Wir-CTSler-Gefühl" aus! Das ist zwar nett und auch unterhaltsam, ist aber eben nicht auf die Allgemeinheut zu übertragen.



> Was ist daran falsch, nachzufragen, wenn jemand über unterschiedliche Empfindungen mit direkt vergleichbaren Ruten berichtet?


Nichts - aber die Frage setzt voraus, das seine hinreichend grosse Anzahl von Anglern ÜBERHAUPT die Chance hat mal annähernd vergleichbare Ruten/Rollen/Schnüre parallel zu testen. Das haben die meisten aber nicht! Deswegen entgleist dieser Thread aber wieder zur Theorie-Nummer (und da versteh ich den Weserwaller).

Ich behaupte mal - und sehe dabei wehmütig aus dem Fenster: Die Leute, die die beeinflussbaren unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften eines Blanks wirklich beuteilen können ...sind grade in diesem tollen Herbstwetter angeln, und müssen sich nicht irgendwelchen Luftwichsereien hingeben.

Ich geh jetzt in den Garten - ist zwar nicht so gut wie angeln - entspannt aber auch 

Nicht böse sein, wegen der oben gemachten Kommentare  - meine Boshaftigkeit entspringt z.T. der Tatsache, das sich grad nicht angeln gehen kann ..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal - und sehe dabei wehmütig aus dem Fenster: Die Leute, die die beeinflussbaren unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften eines Blanks wirklich beuteilen können ...sind grade in diesem tollen Herbstwetter angeln, und müssen sich nicht irgendwelchen Luftwichsereien hingeben.


Könnte stimmen ...



Jetblack schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein, wegen der oben gemachten Kommentare  - meine Boshaftigkeit entspringt z.T. der Tatsache, das sich grad nicht angeln gehen kann ..


Kann ich direkt verstehen, aber ich bin mal eben wieder los, die Theorie in Praxis zu unterfüttern.


----------



## Hooked (25. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Schade und war bislang ein schöner Thread, der nun den Anschein nach ähnlich wie auch der BP Fanthread sowie auch der High End Handmade Spinruten Thread nun auch systematisch durch Endlosspiralfragen und dem theorieorientierten Wissen nun abgewürgt wird, womit er so um die die Basis des objektiven Erfahrungsaustausches beraubt wird.
> Ähnlich wie mir ging es wohl auch Goethes Zauberlehrling der sagte: „Die ich rief, die Geister, werd’ ich nun nicht los.“ Es ist zwar schade für die User welche durch praktische Erfahrungen anderer User, sich ein Bild machen konnten, über das Verhalten einzelner Ruten in bestimmten Aufbauarten bzw. der Vor- und Nachteile der selbigen.
> Nur wenn es nicht mehr Möglich ist, seine Meinung zu posten oder gar unverbindliche Aussagen von den selbsternannten Zeugen Jehovas zerstückelt und durchfragt werden, in der Hoffnung darauf Angriffspunkte für Wortverfälschungen zu finden macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Konsequenz des Ganzen für mich, wird sein, dass ich keine Erfahrungen, Bilder oder der Gleichen mehr hier posten werde.
> Viele User haben in der Vergangenheit den Weg der PN genutzt was ich auch für sehr Vorteilhaft finde.
> ...



|kopfkrat #c wo?


----------



## Slotti (25. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@ Jetblack

#6|good:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Wenn man mal die EST-Typen und die Wels/BigGame-Bomber wegnimmt,
dann gibt es auch noch andere, hier schon einmal aufgetauchte: #h

CTS LRS WG 15-60g 9ft auf ca. 2,50m gekürzt


Fletscher schrieb:


> Ich hab Sie noch nicht gefischt, was genau meinst du denn mit Spitzenbetont?



CTS Blank Elite LR  CTS-SC964-2 9,6ft WG -45g / 15-65g


troutmaster69 schrieb:


> In 4 Wochen werde ich stolzer Besizter einer Handmade Rute der Extraklasse sein...


Dazu gibt es bisher aber nun keinerlei Einsatzerfahrungen und praktische Aussagen, nichtmal trocken werfen oder so?

Hat die sonst keiner im Einsatz?


----------



## GUNdalf (27. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir eine EST75 kaufen. Ich würde gerne vorher den Stock einmal in der Hand halten. Gibts zufällig im Sauerland oder im Umkreis von Osnabrück einen lieben Bordie, der mich seine Rute mal begrabbeln lässt oder vllt. mal ein paar Probewürfe machen lässt.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



GUNdalf schrieb:


> ich möchte mir eine EST75 kaufen.



Hi Philipp,

hier könntest du eine von Mark bekommen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=166054

Bei der Qualität mit der Mark baut, ist das mehr als ein Schnäppchen. Ich selber habe drei Ruten von ihm und kann beurteilen, dass das Spitzenaufbauten sind.

Wäre auf jedenfall eine mehr als günstige Gelegenheit. Die 275,- Euro sind ein Witz, wenn man sich die Komponenten anschaut....

Gruß Uli


----------



## GUNdalf (28. September 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

|good: ty für den guten Tip Uli... Well done


----------



## j_juenger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Die TAS und die HFT sind Wallerspinruten.
> 
> Die 120 EST nutze ich fürs schwere Hecht bzw. leichte Wallerfischen.


 
Ich möchte mir auch eine schwere Spinnrute(Hecht, Huchen) bauen. Ködergewichte um die 50-100 gr.
Ist die CTS Catfisch (60-120 WG, 270 cm) dafür geeignet, oder habe ich zu hoch gegriefen?|kopfkrat
Ist die nicht zu hart?
Wie fühlt sie sich beim fischen, spürt man was?
Wie wirft sie sich?|wavey:


----------



## Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

hi,

heute habe ich meine cts-est wg. 45-90 gr. 9ft. persönlich bei meinem rutenbauer abgeholt.:vik:

die rute ist erstklassig verarbeitet.großes lob an    
jörg hellbrück. #6

nächste woche wenn es die zeit erlaubt, und der rhein wieder mehr wasser hat werde ich das teil mal testen.

gruß jörg


----------



## j_juenger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



Buhnenfischer schrieb:


> nächste woche wenn es die zeit erlaubt, und der rhein wieder mehr wasser hat werde ich das teil mal testen.


Bin ganz neugierig auf deine Testergebnisse#h!
Aktion, Wurfverhalten, Köderführung......?????|bla:
Danke!


----------



## Buhnenfischer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

so, endlich konnte ich meine cts heute am rhein testen.
ich habe zwar nichts gefangen, konnte aber einige erkentnisse gewinnen.

beim bestellen meiner rute war ich mir ja nicht sicher, ob ich die rute mit 75g. wg. oder mit 90 gr.wg.nehmen soll.jetzt weiß ich dass meine wahl die richtige war.

ich habe heute kopytos von 12 cm länge, und köpfe von 14 und 18 gramm gefischt.bei köpfen mit weniger als 14 gramm gewicht ist die rute meiner meinung nach nicht mehr ideal,nach oben geht aber bestimmt noch einiges.

ich bin vom wurfverhalten und rückmeldung dieser rute echt begeistert.

gruß jörg


----------



## Breamhunter (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

So, ich habe hier schon 3 mal vor- und zurückgelesen |uhoh:
Ich brauche eine (CTS ?) Rute zum Zanderangeln in Buhnen. Geangelt wird mit 10/12 cm Gummis mit 5-14 gr. Köppen. 
Zur Zeit stocher ich noch mit einer Uli Beyer Spezial (WG bis 85 gr) rum. Ist mir etwas zu steif. Für 15cm Gummis mit 20gr. jedoch gut geeignet. Vielleicht kennt den Stock jemand? 
Meine Frage: Reicht die 75 oder 90 gr. CTS (EST?) wobei ich etwas härter bevorzuge. 
Länge sollte 270 sein, damit ich unfallfrei über die Packlage komme.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Bei den von dir beschriebenen Köder ist die 75er eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Mefotom (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@sundvogel,

das kann ich nur bestätigen.

Ich fische die CTS 30-75gr mit Gufis von 5-12cm und Bleiköpfen von 3,5-18gr.

Mit diesen passt das schon Optimal.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Bei 5-14g und kleinen Gummis käme u.U. auch die 60er in Frage, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie sich die in stärkerer Strömung macht. Mit der 75er hat man sicherlich die universellere Rute, weil sich auch 20g-Köpfe noch gut faulenzen lassen.


----------



## Mefotom (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Richtig!

Ich habe meine 75er auf den Bodden mit 16er Gufis und 21gr Köpfen zum faulenzen benutzt.
Das ging noch ziemlich gut, aber mehr wollte ich der Rute dann nicht mehr zumuten.
Ich bin mit der 75er sehr zufrieden.

Thomas


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Auf Hecht wird von Hellb.  und Wick. die 90ger empfohlen ...

ist die dann doch so viel stärker?


----------



## Mefotom (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ich habe die 90er als Blank in Händen gehabt.

Es sit schon ein Unterschied zur 75er zu merken.

Ich denke wenn man keine 75er hat und benutzt Gufis ab 12cm mit schweren Köpfen ab 18gr wäre die 90er wohl die bessere Wahl.

Thomas


----------



## Slotti (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@ Toni

ich würde das weniger am Zielfisch als an den Ködern festmachen, auf Hecht fischt man ja gerne auch mal groß und von daher ist die 90er dort sicher angebrachter.

Was das Drillen angeht bin ich der Meinung das man jeden Hecht auch mit der 75er bändigen kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Habe jetzt das Angebot bekommen, die 90ger anzusehen; muss zwar 1,5 std hinfahren, aber das ist es mir dann schon wert; ohne eine Rute in der Hand gehabt zu haben, bestelle ich keine.

Köderspektrum ist 5er/6er Mepps, Wobbler auf Hecht und Gufi, da wurde mir von der bereits Anfang des Jahres in Auftrag gegebenen Rute (75) für Hecht letztendlich dann doch abgeraten.... (die Geschichte kennst du aber schon )


----------



## Mefotom (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Auch ein Meterhecht(Ok er hatte nur 98cm) macht der 75er absolut kein Problem, sogar bei einem härteren Drill nicht.

Hab ich auf den Bodden getestet und für OK befunden.

Thomas


----------



## Norgewahn (17. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hallo!
Meine drei Groschen zu CTS.
Ich habe mir eine 2,7m CTS EST 60-120 Spinrute anfertigen lassen.Es ist ein schönes Gefühl die Rute zu betrachten.
Ich möchte sie beim schweren Spinnfischen Im Meer verwenden erst im nächsten Jahr.Der Blank ist sehr fein,gefühlvoll.Die Rute wiegt ca 250 G.
Gruß norgewahn


----------



## Breamhunter (25. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Der Blank wäre jetzt da. CTS-EST 2,70m 75gr. Geiles Teil :m
Griffstück ist schon fertig. Siehe unten.
Beringung dachte ich 7+1 (25/20/16/10 dann 10er oder 8er  ? )
Oder 6+1 ? 
Für Antworten wäre ich dankbar |wavey:


----------



## smith1337 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

@breamhunter:

du wirst freude an dem blank/mit der rute haben...
bin ebenfalls im besitz einer 9ft -75gr und habe sie 7+1 beringt (bis auf den ersten alles einsteg auf 08) ich persönlich finde diese beringung sehr schön. habe jedoch keinen vergleich zur 6+1... ich kann ja mal versuchen ein foto unter belastung zu machen...


----------



## Breamhunter (29. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*



smith1337 schrieb:


> ich kann ja mal versuchen ein foto unter belastung zu machen...



Oh ja, das wäre nett. 
Reicht denn für eine 4000er Shimano (-Aspire) ein 25er Startring ?
Ich hätte auch noch ne 4000er Ryobi-Zauber.
Mal sehen wie die Balance ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ein 25 er Starter reicht völlig.


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hatte über Weihnachten ja ein bißcken Zeit und habe fertig.
CTS-EST - 75 gr., 270 Beringung 7+1. Sonst alles standardmäßig, altdeutsch #6


----------



## Jetblack (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

noch eine CTS   das ist mein letzter Neuzugang. Die Rute würde speziell für die Avet SX Raptor gebaut.

Die Bilder sind bei einem Anstellwinkel von 45 Grad und Belastungen von 1,38 kg, 2,88 kg und 5,38 kg gemacht. Die krummen Werte ergeben sich aus dem zusätzlichen Gewicht der Waage von 380 Gramm.

Die gesamte Kombo ist also eher "nicht ganz so filigran"


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

*Moin moin in die Runde,
kann mir einer von Euch erklären was der Unterschied (mal abgesehen von den Technischen Daten) dieser beiden Blanks ist???

CTS "CST" - Sea Trout - 10,6 ft. (3,20 m) - 5/20 gr. Wfg.
**Spitze: 2,2 mm - Handteil: 11,2 mm*

*CTS "EST" - 10,6 ft. (3,20 m) - 5/30 gr. Wfg.*
*Spitze: 1,9 mm - Handteil: 10,9 mm*

*LG
Joannis*


----------



## Pxkxx (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Wollte den Trööt mal wieder nach vorne prügeln...
Welche CTS "EST" kann man mit der Speedmaster XH verlgeichen... also jetzt nur vom potentiellen Wurfgewicht? 
Ich wunder mich teilweise über die Beschreibungen: Eine alte 45-90 Rute soll nun eine 30-75 sein, doch in den aktuellen Listen gibt es wiederum beide. Oder hab ich das was falsch verstanden? Kann man die Speedy XH jetzt mit der aktuelen 30-75 vergleichen oder doch mit der 45-90... achja, Rutenlänge 2,70 m.
Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

75er sollte hinkommen. Ich hatte die 60er kurz und die war in der Spitze schon so wie die Speedhamster XH, nur mit weniger Rückgrat.
Ist auf die parabole Aktion zurückzuführen.


----------



## Blueplay76 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hallo CTS-Groupies|wavey:,

brauche Eure Erfahrung, möchte mir eine Rute für Wobbler bis 20 Gramm und Gufis bis 35 Gramm zulegen. Fische ca. 60% Wobbler. Ich hatte dabei an die CTS - ETS in 30/75 oder 40/95 gedacht. Habe mir nun schon sehr viele Informationen zu Gemüte geführt, aber so richtig weiter bin ich noch nicht, bzw. habe ich die LRS Range ausschließen können. Gewässer sind die großen Flüsse dieser Welt, ab und an mal ein Stillgewässer.

Möchte die Rute gerne in 2,55m fischen oder falls Argumente auftauchen die für 8´sprechen, auch in 2,4m. Meine Priorität liegt bei 2,55m. Hoffe auf Eure Meinungen, Kritik oder auch Anregungen.

Gruß


----------



## Oily Chicken (4. November 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ahoi,
mit Gummifische bis 35 gr meinst Du da das Kopfgewicht oder Jigkopf mit Gummi komplett?
Ich fische eine 9ft CTS EST mit 30-75gr. Der Blank war damals als 40-90gr ausgezeichnet aber mein Rutenbauer ( Hellbrück ) meinte das wenn alle Ringe, Wicklungen und Lack drauf ist, die Rute eher eine 75gr ist. Das wurde später wohl auch von denen geändert (die ehemals 90er wurde die 75er usw.) Ich wollte halt eine Rute für Gummizeugs, Wobbler und Blech und das habe ich auch bekommen. Köder sind (3,25" Shaker, 2,5" Crubs und div. Andere bis 11cm) mit Köpfen von 7-18gr . Wobbler fische ich ab und zu zwischen 9-15 cm. Gewichtsmäßig liegt das so 8-18gr. Bei Blech sind´s 4-5er Mepps.
Wenn Du allerdings meist Köder mit höheren Gewichten fischst, würde ich Dir eher zu der 90er EST raten.
Ich hatte meine auch mal mit 18gr Köpfen und großen Twistern gefischt und bei hohem Strömungsdruck konnte man die Köder zwar noch führen aber optimal war es nicht mehr.

Denke aber es gibt hier am Board sicher einige die eine 90er oder Stärkere fischen und die können Dir dann mehr dazu sagen.
Was ich aber sagen kann, das Du bei diesen Blanks gut aufgehoben bist und sicher das bekommst was Du suchst:m

Cheers


----------



## Blueplay76 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hallo Oily Chicken,

mit 35 Gramm meine ich Kopf + Gufi. Die Ködergewichte liegen meist zwischen 10 und 30 Gramm.


----------



## Oily Chicken (4. November 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hallo Blueplay76,

na ja dann könnte es sein, je nach Führungsstil, das die 75er zu "schwach auf der Brust" ist.
Ich kann gerne mal die Tage meine größten Köder abwiegen wie schwer die mit Jigkopf sind.
Denke aber das in Deinem Fall die 90er besser passen würde. Am optimalsten wäre es wenn Du beide Ruten mal fischen könntest. Dann kannst Du selbst entscheiden. Ich weiß das für meine Fischerei die 75er sehr gut passt aber ob das bei Dir auch so ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Cheers


----------



## Blueplay76 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hallo,

Probefischen ist immer gut, allerdings leichter gesagt als getan, insbesondere bei Handmade Ruten. Als Köder verwende ich die Wedge Tail, Salt Shaker und Fin-S + diverse Wobbler u. a. Tiefläufer bis 5m (geworfen). Wenn ich mich für eine CTS entscheide, dann werde ich diese bei Hellbrück, Bartsch oder co aufbauen lassen.

An welchen Gewässer fischt du denn deine Ködergewichte?


----------



## Oily Chicken (5. November 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ahoi,
gut das stimmt schon mit dem Probefischen. Bei uns im Saarland gibt´s aber schon einige die mit Handgebauten CTS Ruten fischen. Meine CTS wurde wie oben geschrieben auch von Jörg Hellbrück gebaut. Die Rute und die Verarbeitung sind echt top#6 Bilder von der Rute kannst Du bei mir im Album sehen.

Die Köder die ich beschrieben habe, fische ich bei uns in der Saar und diversen Stillwassern. Die Strömung in der Saar ist eigentlich nicht so stark so das man mit "groben" Gerät fischen muss. Wobbler fische ich damit meist X-Rap in ca. 11cm, River 2 Sea in der gleichen Größe und 9cm Shad Rap Deep Runner. Sind eigentlich keine solchen Tiefläufer. Wobbler kommen bei mir aber eher in Seen/ Stillwasser zum Einsatz.

Cheers


----------



## Tisie (8. November 2011)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hi,



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Hallo Oily Chicken,
> 
> mit 35 Gramm meine ich Kopf + Gufi. Die Ködergewichte liegen meist zwischen 10 und 30 Gramm.



ich fische das Spektrum mit einer 2,40er EST und 30-60g WG und das funzt gut. Auch in größeren Tiefen oder bei Strömung komme ich mit Köpfen bis 18g und schlanken Gummis um 5" gut hin, wobblermäßig würde ich nichts größeres/tieftauchenderes als den DD-Arnaud fischen (der geht nach meinem Geschmack noch gut).

Das ist aber alles sehr subjektiv ... manch einer fischt eben lieber eine höhere WG-Klasse, ich mag es nicht zu "brettig".

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Bobster (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Hat jemand schon einen Blank direkt bei CTS bestellt ?
.....oder wird nur über die angegebenen "Wiederverkäufer" 
(Bartsch/Collins) etc., vertrieben ?

Danke


----------



## Jetblack (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Willst Du wirklich die Fracht für einen einzelnen Blank aus Neuseeland zahlen ? 

Vermutlich hat CTS mit den von Dir genannten Firmen entsprechende Abmachungen, um die Lieferung von Kleinstmengen an Endabnehmer zu vermeiden. Das macht finanziell wirklich keinen Sinn!

Ich habe zwar noch keine Blanks von CTS bestellt, kann Dir aber gerne mal ansatzweise darstellen, wie sich das bei einem Blankimport aus den USA darstellt:

Lieferung von einem Blank, einteilig 6 Fuß: 86.- USD
Lieferung von 10 Blanks, einteilig 6 Fuß: 104.- USD

Sorry, aber hier kommt die Ersparniss durch die Menge.


----------



## Bobster (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Composite Tube Systems - der CTS-Fanthread*

Ja, natürlich  hätte ja sein können |kopfkrat

...ist halt frustrierend wenn man nie das bekommt was man haben will :g


----------

